# What sauce goes with halibut?



## amber (Aug 3, 2007)

I am in the mood for halibut tonight, and wondered what sauce goes well with it. Any suggestions on your favorite way to cook halibut would be appreciated


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2007)

_Hi Amber, __I fixed some halibut filets for DH and he loved it usually I bread and fry, but this I breaded the halibut with panko, then mixed up some sweet chili paste, some soy sauce, enough to thin the paste, and then some hot chili paste ( about 1 Tab.) covered with foil and baked til done at 325-50..It really had a nice taste to it and none was left over..When I fry, I make DH a mix of mayo, garlic powder, a teas. or so of fresh dill, chopped dill pickles and a dash or so of worcestershire sauce..This he just loves..Hope this will help you a little.._
_kadesma _


----------



## Caine (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's one of my oldies but goodies:


Asian Style Fish Curry​ 

Ingredients:
6 Fish fillets
1 bunch scallions, minced
1 cup coconut milk
juice of 1 lime
2 Tbsp curry powder (Red if available, but yellow will suffice)
2 Tbsp Splenda
1 tsp salt
2 tsp Patis or 1 tsp Nuoc Mam fish sauce (Nuoc Mam is stronger than Patis
4 jalapenos (or other chili peppers), minced
1/2 onion, minced
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 tsp bagaong (shrimp or fish paste)
1 Tbs Canola oil 
1 Tbs peanut oil 


Preparation:
Marinate the fish fillets in 1/2 cup coconut milk, scallions, 1 tablespoon curry powder, 2 tablespoons Splenda, 1 teaspoon salt, and 1 teaspoon fish sauce for 15 to 30 minutes.


In a food processor or blender, make a paste with the jalapenos, onion, garlic, 1/2 the lime juice, and the fish paste while the fish is marinating.

In a frying pan, heat one or two tablespoons oil, and cook the paste until softened and heated through. Add the marinated fish and cook 2 minutes on each side. Add 1/2 cup coconut milk, and the rest of the lime juice, bring to a boil, then simmer until sauce is the desired thickness. Remove fish to serving platter, put sauce in a bowl or gravy boat. 

Serve with steamed brown rice and stir-fried green beans, sliced Japanese eggplant, and sliced carrots.

Red Snapper - Per Serving: 535 Cal (28% from Fat, 38% from Protein, 34% from Carb); 52 g Protein; 17 g Tot Fat; 9 g Sat Fat; 4 g Mono Fat; 3 g Poly Fat; 46 g Carb (37g Net); 9 g Fiber; 81 mg Cholesterol

Halibut - Per Serving: 766 Cal (28% from Fat, 48% from Protein, 24% from Carb); 92 g Protein; 24 g Tot Fat; 9 g Sat Fat; 6 g Mono Fat; 5 g Poly Fat; 46 g Carb ( 37 g Net); 9 g Fiber; 131 mg Cholesterol

Cod - Per Serving: 506 Cal (27% from Fat, 37% from Protein, 35% from Carb); 48 g Protein; 16 g Tot Fat; 8 g Sat Fat; 3 g Mono Fat; 3 g Poly Fat; 46 g Carb (37 g Net); 9 g Fiber; 99 mg Cholesterol

Tilapia - Per Serving: 506 Cal (27% from Fat, 37% from Protein, 35% from Carb); 48 g Protein; 16 g Tot Fat; 8 g Sat Fat; 3 g Mono Fat; 3 g Poly Fat; 46 g Carb (37g Net); 9 g Fiber; 99 mg Cholesterol

Or, here's a simple sauce for seafood:


*Seafood Salsa Verde*​ 

1 cup Flat leafed parsley, finely chopped
1T mint leaves, finely chopped 
3 Gherkins, finely chopped
3T capers, drained 
6 anchovy fillets, drained
4 garlic cloves 
1T dijon mustard 
3 T White wine vinegar or juice of ½ lemon
4oz extra virgin olive oil

Or, if you like your food a little bit spicy, here's a Thai recipe for snapper that can be replced with halibut:


*THAI STYLE SNAPPER *​


4 red snapper fillets
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp yellow curry powder
1 tsp ginger
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp ground cumin
1/2 tsp ground coriander
1/2 tsp ground black pepper
1/4 tsp crushed red pepper flakes

Mix all of the above spices together and season the snapper fillets on both sides.

Sauce:
2 Tbs sesame oil 
1 small onion, chopped
1 jalapeno, seeded and chopped
1 green chile, seeded and chopped
1 yellow bell pepper, seeded and diced
1 red bell pepper, seeded and diced
2 scallions, thinly sliced, white and green parts separated
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1/2 cup soy sauce 
1/4 cup pineapple vinegar
1/4 cup water
1 Tbs turbanado sugar
1 Tbs grated ginger 

In a saute pan, heat the sesame oil until it begins to smoke. Add the onion, white part of the scallion, jalapeno, chile, and bell peppers and saute until soft, but not browned. Add the soy sauce and pineapple vinegar and boil for 2 minutes. Add the sugar and ginger and continue to boil for 1 minute. Lower the heat and allow to simmer. While the sauce simmers, grill or broil the red snapper fillets for 3 to 5 minutes on each side, depending on thickness. Spread 1/2 cup of Jasmine rice on plate, place the snapper on the rice, and pour 1/4 of the sauce over each fillet. Garnish with green part of scallions.


And, last but not least, a five spice based sauce for fish:


FIVE SPICE FISH MARINADE AND SAUCE​ 
1 lb fish fillets or shrimp
4 Tbs sesame oil
¼ cup lemon juice

1/3 cup lite soy sauce
1/3 cup hoi sin sauce
2 tsp turbinado sugar
1 Tbs chili garlic sauce
2 tsp Chinese five spice
1 tsp ground ginger

Marinate the fish or shrimp in the sesame oil and lemon juice for 30 minutes. While the fish is marinating, combine the remaining ingredients into a sauce and heat in a pan for 10 minutes over medium heat. Cook the fish for 3 to 4 minutes on each side, turning once, basting occasionally with the sauce. If using shrimp, you can stir fry them with the sauce, or skewer them with vegetables and/or fruits of your choice and grill them, using the sauce for basting.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 3, 2007)

Amber do you know how to make a puttanesca? Halibut goes really well with that.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 3, 2007)

I know Sorrel Sauce is traditional with Salmon, but I like it with Halibut, as well.  and this year my garden is wild with sorrel!


----------



## Robt (Aug 3, 2007)

This time of year we in the northwest are awash with peaches.  I make a simple salsa of peach chopped to a corn kernel size, onion, usually Serrano or Korean pepper to taste [I also have done this with Thai Bird Chilies, YUM] cilantro or parsley, sometimes dill or fennel,  Dress with Lime juice.  The point is that Halibut or Grouper that aren't right out of the water to your fire seem to be too bland so provide the perfect seafood base for almost any Salsa. I really like fruit salsas with them.

They do take well to butters like lemon butter or cilantro butter and so on....


----------



## *amy* (Aug 3, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> I am in the mood for halibut tonight, and wondered what sauce goes well with it. Any suggestions on your favorite way to cook halibut would be appreciated


 
I like this strawberry salsa idea:

Grilled Halibut with Strawberry Salsa


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 3, 2007)

It really depends on your mood sometimes a simple butter,lemon,garlic is good or if you feel tropical a pineapple salsa or a lemon leek cream or something asian.But if you can get fresh Halibut I would not want anything to heavy that you lose the taste of this fish but something to to just compliment it.For me it would be a bit of garlic,lemon and butter and maybe some fresh chives or a little bit of scallion or shallots.Thats it.
And of course you do not want to over cook fish you want it to stay moist and succulant.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 4, 2007)

Calipso sauce for fish
 
1 Bottle of Chili Sauce
1 8-ounce can of Tomato sauce
1 green Pepper short julienne 
1 small jar-can of red Pimentos 
1 Medium Onion short julienne 
`1/4 tsp of All Spice  {in a pinch use Ground Cloves just a Pinch}
1/4 stick Butter
 
 In a saucepot melt butter and sauté green peppers, onion till tender 
Add chili sauce and tomato sauce bring up to a simmer be care full sauce will splatter simmer for 10 minutes add pimentos 
 make sauce and cover fish in foil paket and bake till done 20 min@350*F


----------



## college_cook (Aug 4, 2007)

Vanilla-Saffron Buerre Blanc.


----------



## bullseye (Aug 4, 2007)

Mango-Curry Chutney.  Sweet and spicy, but not overwhelming.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 4, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:
			
		

> Calipso sauce for fish
> 
> 1 Bottle of Chili Sauce
> 1 8-ounce can of Tomato sauce
> ...


Dave, that sounds really tasty, but I don't think I'd be able to taste the halibut in there.  It has such a delicate flavor.


----------



## incredigirl15 (Aug 4, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> I am in the mood for halibut tonight, and wondered what sauce goes well with it. Any suggestions on your favorite way to cook halibut would be appreciated


 
hi, halibut will taste lovely with lemon - caper sauce , Garlic Cilantro *Sauce* , limon banana sauce & sorrel sauce.


----------



## amber (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the recipes and suggestions.  As it ended up, we had a very severe storm here yesterday, and so I had salad for dinner which was a bummer, good but not what I had my mind set on.  Thanks again for all the great ideas!


----------



## auntdot (Aug 5, 2007)

Sorry amber it did not work out.

But as for sauce with halibut, I would go with a lightly seasoned buerre blanc.


----------



## tdejarnette (Mar 19, 2008)

Cilantro Garlic Yogurt Sauce Recipe at Epicurious.com

cilantro yogurt sauce?


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 20, 2008)

With Halibut, I like a nice dilled butter with lemon, sprinkle with medium course sea salt and fresh black pepper.   I like the  medium course, and a light sprinkle.  You get the that little Zap of salt when you hit one of the crystals..


----------



## buckytom (Mar 20, 2008)

a very nice, light, white wine, herb and pureed tomato sauce with roasted garlic is my favourite sauce with halibut.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 20, 2008)

buckytom said:


> a very nice, light, white wine, herb and pureed tomato sauce with roasted garlic is my favourite sauce with halibut.



That sounds good. Which herb do you use?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 20, 2008)

i've made it with a combo of thyme and savory, but i'd guess any light herb would do. i'd stay away from overpowering ones like rosemary or oregano.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 20, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i've made it with a combo of thyme and savory, but i'd guess any light herb would do. i'd stay away from overpowering ones like rosemary or oregano.


 
I really like fresh marjoram.  not as big a fan if it's dried, just fresh.


----------



## Robt (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy Solstice.

If you have fresh Halibut coming in from B.C. or Alaska right now, You don't need any sauce and if you want some; the lightest thing you can get.  Maybe a really light herb butter or some such but really fresh Halibut is so good, any sauce seems too much.


----------



## Adillo303 (Mar 21, 2008)

Bake 20 minutes at 400 degrees F
Flood with Sour cream and a add dill to taste give it another 20 min.

You may need to alter the time based on the thickness of the filet. Mine was pretty big. My brother in law wis a commercial fisherman and he brought us a doozy.

AC


----------



## buckytom (Mar 23, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> I really like fresh marjoram. not as big a fan if it's dried, just fresh.


 

ooh, another good one. i've heard that marjoram has been likened to oregano, but is lighter.

i don't think i've ever had fresh. i'll have to keep an eye out for it. thanks june.


----------



## PJP (Apr 10, 2008)

Try this recipe.  I think you'll like it... It's very good.

1. Melt butter on a pan with minced garlic
2. Turn the heat off and pour teriyaki sauce and fresh lemon squeeze, ginger powder
3. Marinate your fresh halibut with the sauce for 1-2 hours in fridge
4. Pan fry it (2-3 minutes on each side) in med-high heat until nice and golden. 
5. Sprinkle sesame seeds on your fish.
6. Heat up the leftover marinade and use that as additional sauce to pour little bit on the bottom of your dish.


----------



## Sedagive (Aug 4, 2008)

I know this is really "old school", but I think a good Hollandaise sauce works very well with most fish.  It already has a lemony flavor that complements the fish without being overpowering.


----------



## Dina (Aug 5, 2008)

This sauce would go well.  Pasta Puttanesca - MediterrAsian.com  I've tried it with this type of fish before and it's quite tastey.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 5, 2008)

My favorites for Halibut, or any mild white-fleshed fish for that matter, are either a light "piccata" type (butter, lemon juice, white wine, capers), or lightly spread with mayonnaise & sprinkled with fresh herbs before baking or broiling.

However, I always keep a few packets of Knorr sauce mixes on hand (Hollaindaise, Bearnaise, Newburg) to use in a pinch, & as a change, as well.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 13, 2008)

We started doing a Halibut dish at work a few weeks ago that the membership just can't get enough of.

I season halibut fillets with salt and pepper.  Pan sear, and when I flip, I add some diced shrimp to the pan.  This goes into the salamander for about 5 minutes.  When the fish is done, I remove the fish from the pan, and place it on top of some rissotto.  I deglaze the pan with a little white wine, then add a sauce made of equal parts cream and homemade shrimp stock, with a little lobster base added.  When this sauce comes to a boil, I pour it into the bowl with the rissotto, so that the sauce surrounds the rice and the fish appears to float on top of the sauce.


----------



## blissful (Aug 13, 2008)

Learn from my mistakes. 
Don't put a white sauce on a white halibut, steam cauliflower, mashed potatoes, on a white plate, it's just not eye appealing!


----------



## pugger (Aug 13, 2008)

*Grapefruit Sauce*

I love Halibut, and now I grill it -whether steak or filet.  I don't put sauce on, maybe squeeze a lemon over the top & tiny pinch of salt. 

However, I had monkfish w/ grapefruit sauce at at local restuarant a couple of months back & it blew me away. It wasn't smothered in it & hardly enough to sop up w/ the rice. I've been intrigued w/ it ever since. I've found some recipes online for sauce but nothing seems to fit what I had w/ the monkfish.

If anyone has an idea with Grapefruit I would certainly welcome it.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 13, 2008)

blissful said:


> Learn from my mistakes.
> Don't put a white sauce on a white halibut, steam cauliflower, mashed potatoes, on a white plate, it's just not eye appealing!


 
that sounds positively scandinavian!!!! 

help me out here, lefse...


----------



## gadzooks (Aug 14, 2008)

Salsa verde. Tomatillos, green onion, garlic, cilantro, lemon or lime juice (I lean toward lime), and a serrano chili (or not). Blend until nearly homogenized. No cooking necessary. Sauce on plate, grilled halibut on sauce, garnish with fresh cilantro sprig. Easily turns into killer fish tacos with shredded lettuce or green cabbage, diced tomato and warm corn tortillas. A nice side of Corona. Summer in Baja.


----------



## Billdolfski (Aug 14, 2008)

auntdot said:


> But as for sauce with halibut, I would go with a lightly seasoned buerre blanc.



I second this notion.


----------

